# Question About Synthetic Saddles



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Synthetics if Good Ole USA Made DuPont Cordura Nylon are Great, but this Indian made stuff is a 1-2 year saddle, if your lucky and is doesn't give your Horse a sore back.

Weaver has always been a Name associated with Quality till they started selling this type of Junk.

I love my Cordura, if you are on a budget, look for a used Abetta, Fabtron or Bighorn.

Stay away from the Wintec also.

Some places are selling Abettas for 279.00 New!


CJ


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Like CJ said above, good American made synthetics are just fine. I have a 7yr old Abetta that took a LOT of riding and still rides fine. It doesn't look all that pretty now, but it works ;-). They make some cuter barrel saddles now too. Abetta Saddles, Horse Tack, Supplements, Ranch and Horse Equipment and Stable Supplies. Largest Abetta Saddle Dealer in the USA.

Weaver's synthetic saddles are made in Aisa, with just their name stamped on them... I would steer clear!

If you want leather, then you might check out Southern Trail's saddles. He has a few different lines, all made on good solid trees in the USA. I believe he'll also do semi-custom work for you. Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Western Trail Saddle, Ranch Saddle


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I absolutely LOOOOOOVE Abetta  I will never own an leather western saddle (I'm an english rider, but actually use the western saddle more as I use it on working with greenies and for trail riding). I like the light weight and ease of maintaining/cleaning. Price is great, too!

I have the Abetta trail saddle, and have used it a LOT in the past... 11? years I've owned it. My friend visited me and we went riding, she used it and commented on how much she loved it as well. I'm going to be buying a new one (my Fell needs a wider one than the semi qtr bars mine has) and it will be Abetta again, except it will be the Endurace Serenity (used to be called Trinity). I have a friend who does endurance and highly recomends that one for those who dont' want to buy a leather one. 

The poster above already posted the link to where I'm goign to get mine. They have the best prices I've found (even comparing with ebay) (unless you can find a used one)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Chick's has the best prices, but doesn't sell all the models.
Abetta Saddles: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I was actually looking at an Abetta synthetic saddle that was colorful and costed about $100 more than the one I first posted. 

I have never had experience with purchasing a synthetic, so I figured the more leather the better. Haha.

I will be sure to check out your websites.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Trying looking at used saddles too. SADDLES ENGLISH WESTERN - BUCKS COUNTY SADDLERY - HORSE SADDLE, TACK, BRIDLE, BIT, BOOT, RIDING APPAREL, TRAILERS, STABLE SUPPLIES carries some used western saddles, they let you take them out on trial too. I was poking around and they have some really inexpensive western saddles on there. I know nothing about the brands though (Being an english person)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Uh oh, Skippy!'s gonna be the stick in the muuuud 

I actually did not like my Abetta at all, and I would never buy another for these reasons:

Skippy! fell over at the canter with it on my first week of owning it, and the synthetic material on the pommel just turned to confetti. My dad had to epoxy it back together and it left a battle scar

It was -impossible- to keep clean, or to clean. Unline my Wintec Synthetic... the Abetta's Synthetic material was some sort of fiber/fabric which absorbed the dirt. I tried to use a wet cloth to clean it but then my saddle would be wet for the entire afternoon and when it dried it didnt look black.

It was $390.00 when i bought it (which, in my opinion, for a synthetic is expensive.. again, thats just my opinion).

You could glance at it from across the ring and -know- it was synthetic.. Which made it look kind of cheesy to me. It also looked kind of cheap (even though it was nearly 400 bucks)

The Billets that came with the saddle were increadibly cheap and had to be replaced after 4 months of weekend riding (about 6 rides a week).

I know from reading this thread that a lot of other people had Abettas and loved them, but I personally couldn't be happier when my dad bought me my current western saddle, Which is a black Wintec Synthetic. Unlike the Abetta, this is what I like about the Wintec:

VERY easy to clean.. damp rag everything but the suede seat (my seat also has ornate stitching in it, the abetta didnt)

Bought it brand new for $210.00, and after many rides, including breaking a 3 year old that flipped over, it looks BRAND new.

I have showed in quite a few shows with it, even shows where you can earn points (APHA recognized) and felt like I still looked professional. The saddle also came with some conchos on it, just enough to make it look nice.

The offside billet was too thin for my taste, so i replaced it.. but Even after 4 years I am -still- using the original near sided billet and it hasnt frayed or stiffened.

Here is the brown one on Jeffers (wow, price has raised since i bought mine.. still very affordable).

Wintec® All Rounder Saddle - Western Synthetic Saddles

I guess the downside on a Wintec for you would be that they have the square skirting... and most barrel racers don't like that. I barrel raced in it and did just fine  Its lighter than my Dressage Saddle.

Im in the market for a Circle Y Park and Trail saddle just because i want a leather saddle. But there is no way im ever getting rid of my Wintec ^^

I hope my ramblings helped ya out some!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I do agree that the Abetta rigging left a bit to be desired. I replaced mine with leather before I ever used it, but I prefer leather rigging anyway.

Mine held up well, with only a little gouge on the pommel when my mare decided to try and scratch on a tree she was tied too, lol.

I also agree that the Cordura gets dirty easily. I hose mine down and scrub it when it gets really dirty, and keep it covered in the tack room.

I also agree that is looks fake, but that's because it's cordura (fabric), not equileather like the wintec.

The Wintec western is a decent saddle, but not as nice as their English saddles. I also had trouble fitting it to very many horses. Abetta has more tree width options and their basic QH tree seems to fit all the stock type horses I put it on, even the big wide ones. 

It is nice to see that Wintec has finally come out with FQHB. For the longest time all you could get was Semi-QH bars, which in their saddle IME, only fit more narrow horses (like TBs or lankier Appendix types).

Careful showing in any synthetic saddle at breed shows that qualify for registry points. Some do not allow synthetic saddles (in the main show rule book). I know ApHC (Appys) do not allow synthetics at all.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

The show I got points in was an APHA show. It was a standard class at what would be considered an otherwise "backyard" sort of show. I don't know how I got away with it... lol. This was back in 2004 or 2003 I think. Would that rule for the Apps only apply to ApHC hosted shows? Or any shows that give points?

I have never had a problem fitting my Wintec, but then again I usually go nuts on the pads (felts, weight distributors, etc) and each horse has its own combo of pads for optimal performance. I think mine is Full QH bars though. I have to make sure it sits right on Dreamer, because he is a very narrow horse. Since he is a Walker, I might just go out and buy an Aussie saddle (since i have no need to post on that horse). I've never tried the Wintec English saddles... I'm in the market for an All Purpose or Close Contact, but figured i'd go with leather. I used to have a Kincade but it was too small for me, so i traded it and got a horse for it, LOL

Another note about the Abetta... if you're looking to get one with color, be weary. Mine was black and it was impossible to keep/get clean.. i can imagine a teal or pink one getting really grody as it is washed. I never had the courage to hose mine down (what with the suede seat and all) because I was worried it would never dry. I used a very wet rag though and it always had a "grey" appearance when the saddle dried. I really just don't like Cordura i guess.

Glad to see I wasn't the only one that wasn't smitten with their Abetta. Very helpful input luvs2ride =)


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I only had one saddle that wasnt all leather and it broke. I hate saddles that arent all leather. I only rode with mine one time. They are cheaply made and dont last. A leather saddle will last forever if you take proper care of it. To avoid injury I would stick with an all leather getup.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

bilyeuamber said:


> I only had one saddle that wasnt all leather and it broke. I hate saddles that arent all leather. I only rode with mine one time. They are cheaply made and dont last. A leather saddle will last forever if you take proper care of it. To avoid injury I would stick with an all leather getup.


Woah Woah Woah Kiddo  Just because you had a bad experience with one ride in a synthetic saddle (whose brand you did not mention) doesnt mean that they are all crappy saddles =) My Abetta, though i dont like it, is STILL working and going strong, and my Wintec is also in phenominal condition. I've taken good care of my Wintec, but i've treated my Abetta like garbage by putting it on horses who have never had a saddle on before. That saddle has been flipped over on, stepped on, etc, more times than i care to share and it is still very "safe" to ride in... it just doesn't look nice.

I also don't understand how -one- ride in -one- synthetic can give you enough information and knowledge to make a statement as bold as the one you made. I've ridden in 3 different brands and can tell you the positives and negatives of each... I just don't think its fair to say all synthetics are unsafe and will eventually break because you rode 1 horse 1 time in 1 synthetic.

Im sorry you didn't have a good experience with your synthetic, but it is just as easy (if not MORE easy) to "injure" yourself with leather tack. If you don't take proper care of it leather WILL crack, weaken, and break. If you don't take proper care of a synthetic, it just looks filthy, but it doesnt become dangerous. The place I learned to ride at -always- had cracked leathers on their english saddles and they would only get replaced when they broke (my dad had the leather on the lesson saddle he was using break while he was going over a cavaletti (sp?) and he almost REALLY hurt himself. Leather Breaks... Synthetic holds on (Or else they wouldnt use leather in Break-away halters... right? ^^)

Both my synthetic saddles (Abetta and Wintec) are -VERY- well made, and they are a great alternative to leather if you are looking for easy maintainance, a light weight, and cheaper price. Nothing beats the "look" of a well made hand crafted and tooled western saddle... I admit that.. but I by -no- means consider Synthetic Saddles unsafe... at least not the brands we have been discussing in this thread. I can't vouch for no-name ones.

If you buy a no-name cheaply assembed in (???) synthetic, yes, it will fall apart... BUT.. If you buy a no-name cheaply assembled in (???) leather saddle... it will fall apart too. I've seen more cheaply made leather saddles that have -unbolted- and had the skirts and fenders just fall off. Also, those same saddles had screws poking through the underside of the saddle and through the pad and dug into the horse's back.

Leather/Synthetic/Material does NOT make the saddle great... The assembly and ability to fit the horse and rider is what makes the saddle great.

What would you recommend for the poster to be the best fit for her? She cannot afford a well made leather Barrel Saddle (or else this thread wouldn't even be here), so she was looking into Brand Name synthetics to try to get a saddle at a better price that could still perform to her standards...

In my opinion, just saying that you hate synthetic saddles and that riding with them will result in injury really isn't helpful in this thread... If thats you're opinion, well.. then thats your opinion... but please try to provide some helpful advice for the poster, not just a broad negative statement. I came in and posted about how i hated my Abetta saddle, but I also said -exactly- why, then offered my suggestion of saddle choice to hopefully help her resolve her question. Being constructive is fun! =)

Don't mean to come on harsh, I just would love to see these forums stay constructive and positive! =)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a big fan of synthetic saddles (I have a wintec english ap and western) and have had great luck with them. Love the easy care , light weight and they have held up well (average riding time 4-5 days week, 2-4 hours). 

With that said, I have just purchased a new saddle for my specific needs and fit for my horse, and it's leather (only because this company has not come out with synthetic). Really love the saddle. Not the care though.

Perhaps in your area they have horse consignment shops (we have them in Maine) and you might find a good quality leather for much less or even a synthetic for less. I love _safe_ bargains!

Also, at most of our tack shops they have a previously owned area, found some great bargains there in the past too.

Good luck, hope you find what your looking for and for the price you want to boot!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have 2 Wintec All Rounders and 1 of the Weaver ones you were looking at. The Wintecs have stood up for years without a problem. The billets on the Wintecs are definately more durable than the Weaver, but otherwise the Weaver has been fine, too, and you certainly couldn't beat the price. Here's Cinnamon in the turquoise Weaver.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We have 2 Wintec All Rounders and 1 of the Weaver ones you were looking at. The Wintecs have stood up for years without a problem. The billets on the Wintecs are definately more durable than the Weaver, but otherwise the Weaver has been fine, too, and you certainly couldn't beat the price. Here's Cinnamon in the turquoise Weaver.


Gah!! Thank you!! I was looking for that SAME SADDLE to post here when i made my first post, LOL! I wasn't sure if it was Weaver or another brand though. I believe they also have Pink and Lime Green colors available. I wanted to get the turq. one for Dreamer-boo <3 They look very, very nice... Just enough color to look fancy! 

And as for what Walkamile said.. AWESOME idea on the consignment stores! They usually have tons of leather western saddles of all kinds and all ages. I actually got my Collegiate Dressage saddle from a consignment store, along with a few other english saddles. And as Walkamile said, make sure you look 'em over to make sure the rigging is all safe, and the tree isn't broken.. Great suggestion!!


----------



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Abetta uses Fake Leather on the Swell (pommel), but I know some people that have several of the Abetta Saddles that are over 15 years old and are holding up well, of course all leather can last 50 years, but I have seen some leather saddles 15 years old that I would not give you 20.00 for.


CJ


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Skippy! said:


> The show I got points in was an APHA show. It was a standard class at what would be considered an otherwise "backyard" sort of show. I don't know how I got away with it... lol. This was back in 2004 or 2003 I think. Would that rule for the Apps only apply to ApHC hosted shows? Or any shows that give points?


The rule about no synthetics applies to any ApHC sanctioned show, where there were "judges" and points to be earned (not including the PAC points for open shows). That said, it's up to the judge to enforce the rule :wink:. I do know some judges who don't care if kids show in synthetics or for the speed events. But other judges are real sticklers and will disqualify you from the class.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

bilyeuamber said:


> I only had one saddle that wasnt all leather and it broke. I hate saddles that arent all leather. I only rode with mine one time. They are cheaply made and dont last. A leather saddle will last forever if you take proper care of it. To avoid injury I would stick with an all leather getup.


A cheap saddle can be leather or synthetic. I have seen cheap leather saddles that have fallen apart MUCH quicker than my Abetta. It's all in the materials that the saddle is constructed from, whether that be cow hide, cordura, or equileather. Plus the tree is the most important factor, as that dictates the comfort of your horse and your rear end.

You can't say that all leather saddles are good and all synthetics are bad, that's just ridiculous... and ignorant. :???:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

We have an 18 year old Abetta, a 12 year old and a three year old one, they has been on several horses when they rolled at least 3 or 4 times each and maybe 10 times for the old timer, been drug and stepped on , wow don't have enough fingers and toes for that one, been swimming 100's of times, only has a small tear on the swell on one and a rip where barbed wire got one once and crazy glue fixed both saddles.

I also have a leather saddle that the stirrup leathers broke once, nothing is perfect, but you cannot compare these 150.00 Ebay synthetics or Imports to American Cordura.

I am not saying that because I want to sell you one, I quit selling them, but just because the do not deserve the bad wrap of being cheap and they falling apart, they hold up very well for something that is 289.00 brand new.



.


----------



## Ranger (Feb 22, 2009)

Way back when I was taking lessons before I owned my own horse we would ride in Abetta and Wintex synthetic saddles. They were not quite as comfy as leather but they did get the job done. My mom purchased a half leather half synthetic Big Horn saddle for her horse about 4 years ago, and it really never fit quite right. So we ended up selling it and buy a full leather trail saddle. 

I think in the long run you get your money's worth out of full leather saddle, just because they practically last forever if they are taken care of. I have a Jim Taylor barrel saddle that looks as new as the day I bought it. Would you consider a used leather saddle? You can probably get a name brand that has some wear for the price of a new synthetic. Look on Craigslist.com, or in your local newspaper.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Or Ebay, but be careful, there are a lot of scary looking cheap western saddles on there too. Try to look for a name brand.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll NEVER go with western Wintec again. My saddle broke on me after just 2 years of riding sending me over my horse head (thank God my youngster didn't spook and didn't run over me!). Friend of mine said his Wintec split into 2 parts when he was on trail ride couple miles away from home. He said it was unbelievable experience. 

As for Abetta I rode in some, but somehow Abetta puts my legs in wrong position, so I feel very uncomfortable. However number of people I know owns Abetta and pretty happy about the saddle.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

kitten _Val, sorry to hear about your experience with your wintec western. Could you tell me what exactly let go on it as I also have one and "so far so good". I am now using a Tucker endurance, but my husband and any friend that may ride with me will be using the wintec. Am very anxious to know what broke.

Thanks, (sorry for the side track to this thread, but I really want this info)


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

NEVER use a wintec I hate them they gave my horse nerve problems as in the nerves where killed try ammo's I love them and sort of pretty heres a link www.bonnetts.com.au/*saddles*.htm 
hope it helps
Ireland


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Barebackrider said:


> NEVER use a wintec I hate them they gave my horse nerve problems as in the nerves where killed try ammo's I love them and sort of pretty heres a link www.bonnetts.com.au/*saddles*.htm
> hope it helps
> Ireland


I believe that has more to do with the actual fit and not the brand of saddle. If I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> I believe that has more to do with the actual fit and not the brand of saddle. If I'm wrong please correct me.


No, you're correct. ANY brand can have a saddle that causes damage to a horse's muscle or nerves. It's up to the rider/owner of the horse to make sure the saddle is safe (not factory defective) and fits properly, and adequate/proper padding is being used.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

> [/QUOTEI believe that has more to do with the actual fit and not the brand of saddle. If I'm wrong please correct me.]yes I think you are wrong I have spoken to many saddle fitters and a lot say that bates wintec's brand of trees are a bad brand it was adjustable and we adjusted it a few time please don't take any offense it's just my and a few others opinion
> Ireland
> P.S please don't take any offense I don't want to be the bad guy here


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote tags didn't work arrrrgggg


> I believe that has more to do with the actual fit and not the brand of saddle. If I'm wrong please correct me


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Barebackrider said:


> > [/QUOTEI believe that has more to do with the actual fit and not the brand of saddle. If I'm wrong please correct me.]yes I think you are wrong I have spoken to many saddle fitters and a lot say that bates wintec's brand of trees are a bad brand it was adjustable and we adjusted it a few time please don't take any offense it's just my and a few others opinion
> > Ireland
> > P.S please don't take any offense I don't want to be the bad guy here
> 
> ...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Barebackrider said:


> yes I think you are wrong I have spoken to many saddle fitters and a lot say that bates wintec's brand of trees are a bad brand it was adjustable and we adjusted it a few time please don't take any offense it's just my and a few others opinion
> Ireland
> P.S please don't take any offense I don't want to be the bad guy here


Wintec/Bates would NOT be so prolific if they were that cruddy of a saddle... I have owned two Wintecs with the changeable gullets and they never hurt any horse I used them on and never broke or became unstable.

The tree has to FIT your horse. The changeable gullet only changes the FRONT of the tree, not the WHOLE tree. So while you might have gotten the front to work, the rest of the tree might have been wrong for your horse. Or, you could have one of those horses that needs a hoop tree, which is more U shaped, instead of the more traditional V shaped tree.

There is MUCH more to saddle fitting than just the gullet width and angle. Wintecs can fit a wider variety of horses with their gullet plates, but they don't fit all horses, NOR do they claim to fit all horses.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Well said Luvs2Ride and Walkamile. Anyone can take any brand of saddle, regardless how expensive or well made it is and find a way to hurt their horse with it, lol! We fit the saddles to our horses using specific padding (Tacky Too pads, faded/graded felt pads that we custom made, etc). I see a lot of people at the local non-breed shows riding in just a saddle with a small navajo blanket underneith and thats IT (it was half off of the horse and only one layer thick...) those are the horses that get nerve damage! =)

Im interested to hear how that Wintec broke. Mine has been more than awesome and has been thrown under a horse multiple times and still looks very new! =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> kitten _Val, sorry to hear about your experience with your wintec western. Could you tell me what exactly let go on it as I also have one and "so far so good". I am now using a Tucker endurance, but my husband and any friend that may ride with me will be using the wintec. Am very anxious to know what broke.
> 
> Thanks, (sorry for the side track to this thread, but I really want this info)


I used it for couple years riding different horses on trails (no running, racing, jumping, cattle running, ....  ) and I'm VERY gentle with my equipment whether it's tack, cloth, or anything else. One day when I was going slightly down hill (on walk) the back part of the saddle popped up throwing all my weight on horse neck. I TRIED to put it back by leaning backward, but it didn't come back. It's HARD to describe really, but I've never seen anything like that before. So I slide off my horse neck on my butt and thought may be something wrong with girth. Checked the girth, made it little tighter, got back in and 2 mins later it happened again (this time I fall on my shoulder). Mom said my falls were very impressive to look at. Next day I trashed the saddle. Lol! When I talked to the saddle fitters/sellers in couple stores in my area (we have good number of tack stores) they said most probably the tree (which is very cheap in wintec and such) flexed really bad. 

As for my friend I haven't watched it (UNFORTUNATELY! :lol: ), but from his words the tree splitted right in middle so he felt like sitting on horse back bareback with parts on both sides. 

I guess it all depends on how lucky you are. I also know some people who have wintec and are perfectly happy with it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Wintec/Bates would NOT be so prolific if they were that cruddy of a saddle... I have owned two Wintecs with the changeable gullets and they never hurt any horse I used them on and never broke or became unstable.


Actually I tried Wintec english too and it was OK. It wasn't very comfy for me, so I sold it and got a different brand. Overall I heard Wintec english saddles are pretty decent for synthetic (I was referring to WESTERN saddle) and they are pretty popular in tack stores around here.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

High Horse Arlington-Barrel
That is the leather saddle that I am currently racing in. I have considered buying another leather, but I really like the colorfullness of a synthetic.

I don't know. haha. I honestly can't decide whether I should buy a synthetic or not.....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

King Series Suede Seat Trail Saddle: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

What are your opinions on the King Series Synthetic saddles? I LOVE the look on this one, but I am not sure at all how well it will hold. 

P.S. Sorry I am posting so many different saddles and brands. Haha. I am just trying to find the best possible ones.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I ride in an Ozark Saddle King barrel saddle, made right here in Waco, Texas. They're incredible saddles - good fit, strong trees, ultra comfortable, and incredibly durable - mine's over ten years old and it's my favorite saddle by far. And it'll only set you back about $400! They're all leather, and really just an incredible buy.

Saddles, Western Saddles, Tack, Horse Supplies, Billy Cook Saddles, Montana Silversmiths, Simco-Longhorn Saddlery - Eaton Ranch Saddle Shop

Saddles, Western Saddles, Tack, Horse Supplies, Billy Cook Saddles, Montana Silversmiths, Simco-Longhorn Saddlery - Eaton Ranch Saddle Shop

They are the same, just different colors. Hope this helps!


----------



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> King Series Suede Seat Trail Saddle: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com
> 
> What are your opinions on the King Series Synthetic saddles? I LOVE the look on this one, but I am not sure at all how well it will hold.
> 
> P.S. Sorry I am posting so many different saddles and brands. Haha. I am just trying to find the best possible ones.



It is good to ask about various brands.

 please stay away for the King Series, Royal King and Silver King, all imported by JT International. 

I had one, tree broke, parts came loose, JUNK, JUNK, not to mention 2 months of stall rest and vet bills after the thing hurt my Horse :-x:-x when it broke.

I have been studying and learning all I can about saddles, so to help others from my mistakes. JT is not the only bad saddle I had, tried a no name from Ebay too.........I know shame on me twice....


CJ


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

CountryJoe said:


> It is good to ask about various brands.
> 
> please stay away for the King Series, Royal King and Silver King, all imported by JT International.
> 
> ...


Oh yikes! Thanks for letting me know.



I think I am leaning towards an Abetta. I found one at a local tack store brand new for $350, and it is so gorgeous! I might get it...


----------



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Abetta is a good choice, everyone has their favorites, but I know of several people that still have theirs in great shape after 10 years, not bad for a 300.00 saddle and have never heard of one hurting a horse because it fell apart :lol:

CJ


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

For western, I have an Abetta and a Wintec for english. I love them both! Easy to clean and hold up well.


----------

